
Welcome Daniel, Nicole, Stephanie, Steven and Tatyana - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-daniel-nicole-stephanie-steven-and-tatyana/
======
saycheese
>> "Welcome Daniel, Nicole, Stephanie, Steven and Tatyana!"

While it's possible you'll never see this, nor that we'll ever meet, sincerely
wish the best in your new journey with YC!

